# hey



## aimee (Feb 10, 2009)

hi my name is aimee i am insulin dependent diabetic i hate haing this illness i am so depressed my freinds dont like me because of it so i came on here to see if i can make some freinds who understand my illness hope to see you about talk soon aimee XXX


----------



## Lizzie (Feb 10, 2009)

Hi Aimee

Why would your friends dislike you because of your diabetes? It seems a weird reason to me, maybe they weren't such great friends in the first place.

Welcome to the group, there are plenty of nice people here, feel free to ask any questions or ask for support.


----------



## aimee (Feb 10, 2009)

i really dont know why tey dont like me i tryed to ask them but they just ignore me so ivee gave up 
thankyou for welcomming me


----------



## angel30eyes (Feb 10, 2009)

*Friends*

Hey sweetie, i had a lot of trouble with anger and depression which i realised were because of my high blood sugars and that caused me to be snappy to my friends and family but now i am getting there with my sugars i am much calmer so maybe if they didn't understand then as Lizzie says maybe they weren't so good after all, you can always chat to us on here or private message anyone xx


----------



## gerryberry (Feb 10, 2009)

Hi ya, I am new to this site and already I am finding it very helpful, I see that others go through the same things and feel the same way or very similar anyway. I hope you start to feel better very soon.


----------



## Northerner (Feb 10, 2009)

aimee said:


> hi my name is aimee i am insulin dependent diabetic i hate haing this illness i am so depressed my freinds dont like me because of it so i came on here to see if i can make some freinds who understand my illness hope to see you about talk soon aimee XXX



Hi aimee, you've just found over 800 friends here who understand and will do their best to help you and answer any questions you might have. Welcome


----------



## Freddie99 (Feb 11, 2009)

Seconded Northerner. 

Aimee,

You've found a network of people who will always listen and understand you. We know exactly where you are coming from.
If you want to chat to me send me a private message with an MSN and I'm more than happy to talk. 
Don't be afraid to ask anything on these boards.

Tom H


----------



## aymes (Feb 11, 2009)

hi aimee 

I have to agree with what others have said, if your friends don't like you because of diabetes then maybe they're not the people you want to be friends with. Easy of course for us to say I guess! When I was diagnosed I had a couple of friends who seemed to avoid me for a while, but it was more that they didn't understand and were scared that they wouldn't know what to do if I had a hypo for example, or think they couldn't eat in front if me etc. Maybe talk to your friends and try to find out what the issue is as maybe it's something silly like that?
Welcome to the boards, I'm sure you'll get a lot out of them both in managing the diabetes and just general chat, have a look round the boards and don't be afraid to ask any questions. 

Have you been diagnosed long?

Amy


----------



## angel30eyes (Feb 11, 2009)

*Aimee*

Hi all just to let you know Aimee is in hospital at the moment, got taken in last night, she text me to say she is on IV antibiotics as was quite poorly, wish you well huni x


----------



## Northerner (Feb 11, 2009)

angel30eyes said:


> Hi all just to let you know Aimee is in hospital at the moment, got taken in last night, she text me to say she is on IV antibiotics as was quite poorly, wish you well huni x



Thanks for letting us know - do please pass on my best wishes to her for a speedy recovery!


----------



## rubymurry (Feb 11, 2009)

Thanks for letting us know. Please tell her that we are all thinking of her, and hope that she feels better soon Before long Aimee will feel better, and will be back here having a chat!!!


----------



## Freddie99 (Feb 11, 2009)

angel30eyes said:


> Hi all just to let you know Aimee is in hospital at the moment, got taken in last night, she text me to say she is on IV antibiotics as was quite poorly, wish you well huni x



Thanks for letting us know. Please pass on my best wishes to her for a speedy recovery.

Tom H


----------



## Corrine (Feb 12, 2009)

Mine too please - hope you fell better soon Aimee.


----------



## wendyh (Feb 16, 2009)

Hi

Hope Aimee gets well soon x


----------

